# Germany in March



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I find that I have 3 weeks holiday to use before April so I was toying with the idea of going to Germany. The last time I went I was representing my school at a football tournament so memories of the place are foggy to say the least :lol: . I have read on here about Stellplaz and the Mosel and it all sounds very nice. So is this a good place to go in March for first time with a van or could any of the well travelled like to recommend alternatives.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

All I can say is everyone kept mentioning the Mosel.. We had never been to Germany before but we went last September and it was FANTASTIC.... Even my wife loved it, now there's a statement!!

Had 10 great days starting at Trier and just folowing the river up towards Koblenz.. Staying on the stellplatz for just a few euro per night, some great view, easy driving and very welcoming....

See the campsite database on here, lots of stopping places already listed and we used those as our guide.. GO FOR IT..


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Can't judge march time other than was in holland last year around that time and was very cold.

Regards the Mosel, we have now been twice, but in July , first year to the actual Mosel, went from Trier and didn't quite make it to Koblenz, although did go on the train for the day. Last year the intention was to go, and we did, down to Lake Constance. We ended up starting as a stop off in the Mosel and we spent the last couple of days of our hols in the Mosel. Great area, many stellplatz.

If you go onto the Germany section of the forum there are lots of bits on there. There is usually a few people on here that respond very well to the Germany questions to give you a better idea of the time of year.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

In March, and in the centre of Germany, the weather is much the same as the UK, ie. it can be good or bad!!
Even in bad weather it's well worth a visit.

Use Stellplatzen and the Bord Atlas is your Guide. :wink:

PS. Our last 3 week holiday this year took us via the Mosselle and Romantic Strasse to Fussen and the Bodensee then back up the west side of Germany.
However we know Germany as well as the UK and suggest a shorter route in the first instance.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

if you want to go to the Mosel in March, then you should have a backup plan on higher ground. Quite literally, because many of the Mosel stellplatz, as well as large parts of the roads along the river, are quite close to the water, and in spring sometimes covered by it!

Could be that this year's annual flood is going through right now, but there might be a second wave in spring.

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: Don't be scared by what I have just said! Should you be at the Mosel and there should be a surge coming your way, then you will be warned by the police resp. sites will be closed with time to spare.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As mentioned, for a first introduction to Germany then a tour along the Mosel is ideal, one of the most motorhome friendly routes in Germany with a stellplatz in nearly every village.
You could also combine this and follow the Rhein down from Cologne to Koblenz then down the mosel to Trier, pop into Luxembourg for some cheap fuel and then follow the Belgian/German border back up to the Nord Eifel region which is also very nice.

Another option would be to head east to the Harz region which is beautiful at any time of year and one of our favourites.

Plenty of info in previous posts in this 'Germany Touring' forum so worth scanning through these.

That should keepyou busy for a while.

There are also plenty of stellplatze in these areas and loads are listed in the campsite database on here. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Do try to spend a few days at Cochem, just south of Koblenz. Very quite camped on the bank of the Mosel whilst very lively in the old town, especially if you can catch one of the never ending wine festivals. Good food, good wine, a good castle and all set in one of the most picturesque settings, not only on the Mosel but in Europe.

As mentioned before you can see just how high the river used to flood in the old days by the dates marked on the walls. Not so bad these days since the river is now under more lock controls.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

ob1 said:


> As mentioned before you can see just how high the river used to flood in the old days by the dates marked on the walls. Not so bad these days since the river is now under more lock controls.


Still bad enough for pictures like this, taken in Zell/Mosel just yesterday:









Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Regarding the floods/river level...you can go online and check the live webcams to see what's happening  try Traben and Trabach two towns in one, on either side of the river, the bridge that connects them have veiw points as well as the cameras :roll: 

Keith.


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

it seems alot of posts for germany only ever mention the mosel , and the loreley on the rhien , there are some other lovely towns and villages on the rhien with stellaplatz and campsites , we stay at a stellaplatz in braubach , which is about 6 miles from koblenz , 7e a night , with a train station 150m away , 3rd to the 8th is carnival time which is well worth seeing , weather about the same as here but can be colder , but you will find that where ever you , shop , resturants bars are all nice and warm , hope you find this helpful , baz


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:wink: hialthearchen.we went in september for a month very clean and cheap there is lots of stellaplatz around the mosel so spoilt for choice . if you get the bord atlas of stellaplatz's be careful with the sat nav readings they are on different format then ours :roll: hope this helps. jud :wink:


----------



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

*Germany and thanks*

Hi, thank you for all your replies. I'm checking out the suggestions and looking at the pic's even the damp looking one. Looks good to me in fact so much so wifey told me to book the ferry or tunnel and we will just go for it. 
Again many thanks people


----------

